# Petco/Petsmart Feeder Fish



## FuZZy (Apr 18, 2003)

Is it a bad idea to buy feeder fish from petco or petsmart.


----------



## phensway (Apr 7, 2003)

ive never had problems..........knock on wood


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Pet Club has good standings with feeders. I've actually gone to 2 different stores where Ive seen them quarentine new arrivals.


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

my local petsmart feeder water is all cloudy..i never buy from there


----------



## Bcollins111900 (Feb 3, 2003)

my local petsmart medicates there feeders every monday to protect from infection and what not. I use to use feeders but not any more, frozen smelt is cheaper and better.


----------

